# Goodbye BasketballBoards.Net



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

Last weekend, I was outraged when brewmaster made what I perceived to be a racist comment saying:

"There's something about Sabonis that tells me the guy just doesn't smoke pot. Just like Chris Dudley doesn't. As for the rest of the Blazers, I wouldn't doubt it if quite a few a them did."

It's the "as for the rest of the Blazers" part that rubbed me the wrong way. I may have been unclear and in articulating it perfectly initially, but when I did, threads were closed and then posts were erased, while the offensive post lived on, and probably still does, I don't know.

I just don't see what "the rest of the Blazers" have in common outside of being black and pro basketball players for the Blazers. And since Dudley and Sabonis are pro basketball players, well then the only thing those other 13 have in common (that the Dudley and Sabonis don't have in common with them) is that they are black. Derek Anderson, Ruben Patterson, Scottie Pippen- these are all VERY different people, and yet brewmaster chose to lump them all into one category as worthy of suspicion for pot smoking.

Then STOMP chimed in of Sabonis and Dudley: "Both are much older and settled down with families and a bunch of kids. Both have been with the Blazers for years too, so thats a little different then much of the rest of the team."

Well, this made no sense to me. You don't smoke pot if you have kids? Well, then why wasn't Pippen protected from his claim? Why wasn't Ruben Patterson singled out as someone who he didn't think smoked pot. I mean, Rasheed Wallace has played more games for the Blazers AND has a family with kids, but it APPEARS he DOES smoke pot. So this argument offended me all the more.

Before I could articulate these points clearly and or get an explanation, my posts were edited. STOMP and brewmaster both attempted to defend themselves, but never explained why 13 Blazers were singled out. STOMP tried to say the 13 black Blazers (i.e. "the rest of the Blazers") were singled out cuz they are SINGLE, but well, that's just not true. Many of them are married.

So then, without warning, I was suspended from the board for 5 days. I was told by true blue fan that "its calling someone else a racists we do not allow." Well, so I guess racism is fine, but calling people on it isn't. True Blue Fan also seemed to think that if STOMP and brewmaster believed they weren't being racist, that that meant they weren't. Well, that's never true. U.S. Senator Trent Lott didn't think he was making a racist comment when he said the country would be better off if Strom Thurmond had been President. But it was still an inapporpriate, racially offensive thing to say considering Thurmond ran under a segregationist ticket. You don't have to INTEND to say something offensive to say something offensive. But it's important to let people know when they have said something offensive and it's important to be aware of ourselves when we might say something that is offensive to someone else. Racists often don't know they're racists. Racism is when you discriminate based on race. It doesn't necessarily mean that you HATE black people and I wasn't accusing STOMP or brewmaster of such hate. 

But why were "the rest of the Blazers" placed in a group? I never got an answer that made any sense. If I had, or if I had gotten an apology, the whole thing would have ended.

As it is, I am apalled at how I was censored and treated by The Powers That Be here at BasketballBoards.Net. I do not wish to be a part of community in which I am treated in this way. If I'm offended, I should be able to be heard on it and I should be able to debate my concern with the concerning parties. But to be silenced like I was? That is insulting and well, more offensive than anything brewmaster and STOMP said. After all, brewmaster, STOMP, and I were never given a chance to battle out over the issue and come to a truce. 

I don't expect The Powers That Be to understand all of this. After all, they have already shown me how thoughtless they can be when dealing with such a complicated issue. Hopefully, the rest of you do understand why I'm leaving this board.

If you want to contact me to chat Blazers, you can always IM me on AOL at Vbankny or email me at the same address. I'd be glad to talk more about why I'm leaving too, if you'd like to. If not, that's fine also.

I think the Blazers are going to have a fine season. I hold by my prediction of 61 wins and the #1 seed. I think the second half of the season is going to be WILD, especially with the Lakers still on the outside looking in at the playoff race. The Wolves will be a formidable opponent today. I wish our team would stop causing trouble after/during WINS (i.e. Bonzi spit at SA, Bonzi fight at GS, Sheed "incident" with ref).

Goodbye, BasketballBoards.Net.

Go Blazers


----------



## brad-z (Jan 2, 2003)

Well, I didn't agree with you about the racist thing at the time, but I am a little bit pissed that you got banned for 5 days. I didn't notice at the time. :heart: 

I can understand how you could get the impression that saying that Sabas and Dudley don't smoke is a racist comment. I can totally see that. I don't know if there is any racism behind that comment or not. 

But getting banned for saying that you thought that was a racist comment? That is so totally wrong on its face. It makes me a little sick to my stomach. I have read much worse on this board and nobody got banned for it. 

There are racists in this world, I can imagine why someone talking politics with me would think that I am racist. I believe that we need to completely wall off our border with Mexico. Illegal immigration needs to stop. The elite in our media would likely label me a racist. 

Sorry to see you go Speed, but I am probably not far behind you. Some of the moderators on this site are awesome, but there seems to be far too many here that are morons. I need to quit spending time on the computer and go to the gym instead anyway, so maybe I will get banned for saying that. 

I still can't believe you got banned for that. Maybe I missed something that you didn't mention, but it still seems silly.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

I really wish the threads had not been closed. Personally I can't see why threads ever need to be closed. If posters are being bad, discipline the posters that are being bad. But shutting off discussions every time people get passionate about something seems to me a good way to ensure the board is dull. 

I can't speak to what was deleted (because I only read the threads well afterwards), but there were all sorts of issues brought up that were worthy of further discussion. Why shouldn't we speculate on whether Sabonis smokes pot? It's not exactly waaaay off topic to talk about blazers and dope!
Is it really true that diabetics don't smoke pot? Is it really true that Ivy Leaguers don't smoke it? (I happen to know the answer to that one  )

The simple fact that various posters were offended by the suggestion that Sabas tokes is interesting in and of itself. Why is that idea offensive? 

Hell, I could have entertained myself for days with that thread, but I never got the chance... 

barfo


----------



## brad-z (Jan 2, 2003)

Ok, I just made one more post before this one, but this is my last one as well unless some apologies are made to you Speed, and to the rest of us. I just went to www.alexis.com or whatever it is, that site had been brought to my attention when a mod suggested we all go over there and post a good review. 

Well, I just read those reviews and lo and behold, a bunch of moderators from this site posted glowing reviews. Only one that I recognized actually mentioned being a moderator in his review. 

That is wrong in my opinion. Underhanded. 

I don't care about that website as anyone who can find the thread about it will see by reading my reply. However, if those mods from this site can't admit that what they did was at least a little sleazy, I have lost all respect for them. 

Like I said, I need to spend less time on the computer anyway, so I will check back and read the board from time to time because I enjoy many of the old Blaza regulars opinions. Peace to all of you with integrity. I am out. BTW, I really feel bad for ripping fanhome the way I did. I am going to chalk that up to the medication I was on. Man am I an idiot sometimes!


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

Hey Speed.

Stick it to the man.

Way to stand by your convictions. You added much to these boards (and FH). I am aware that you ruffled the feathers every so often, but I always thought you brought a much-needed unique perception and personality to our merry little forum. I wish that you would change your mind but I understand why you probably won't.

Take care and good luck Speed
STuart


----------



## Bwatcher (Dec 31, 2002)

Speed, sorry to see you go. I thought at the time that you were pushing your point of view a bit too hard, but I didn't/don't think it was something worthy of a suspension. A 3 hour time-out perhaps, but nothing such as 5 days. I didn't even know such penalties existed here. Anyway, please feel free to reconsider. You have contributed often to this Blazer group, and I hope you will contribute again in the future. Perhaps someday, a 5day suspension will be considered a badge of honors of sorts!!!

To the powers that be, how about shorter suspensions???? I also vote that, in general posts shouldn't be removed.....it seems mostly counterproductive. When people cool off, they don't have a chance to re-read all the material and see things from a different perspective. Locking it up should generally be enough. I realize in this case that a person started a new thread to prolong the argument, and that probably shouldn't be tolerated. Maybe make very clear to everyone that if you just restart an argument, then you have crossed a line. 

I may be guilty of not reading the rules carefully, but I am surprized with the penalties handed out.


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

well there seems to be an extremely overboard need to squash threads that contain conflicting views. are they being moderated for the benefit of us? the members? personally i like to see some heated emotional discussion. more often than not it gets it out of people's systems or they agree to totally disagree. imo shutting down threads just fires up the situation even more in a lot of cases (check everyones attitude to the FH mods on their thread closing high horses). basically it comes down to some general mutual respect. as far as the suspension goes i must say im totally shocked that that happened! its like being back in school again. rebel against the system etc thats what happened at FH and i real hope doesnt happen here. generally i think most of us are mature enough to sort thru issues with out any need for a mod to sweep in and 'save us from ourselves' as it were. i know mods put in work and keep things running, but when an establised poster and generally well liked, and if not - at least well respected, poster gets banned for week for being annoyed at issues being prematurely squashed well i cant help but feeling a bit of his grief. speed, dont think that we think of you any different bud - you're a top bloke and a very valued member of this so called blazer community and never let the will of a few you down, you've always spoken your mind and heart and thats where it should come from. 

and now bradz is leaving too , or puttin in a lot less effort etc it has kind of deflated me a bit too that my opinions etc can be deemed inappropriate and removed with such ease. sad really.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Speed was asked to quit calling posters racist. He was edited 5 different time saying that was not acceptable and he continued to do it. He was also sent several PMs telling him to quit and he did not. Personally, I didn't tell him he would be suspended if he didn't quit but I felt that was fairly obvious. If Speed had questioned the posters intent - it probably would have remained open and people could still be posting their views. Instead, he kept calling and insisting the posters were racist. Do you understand the difference? He was attacking them personally. If he had cooled off and taken his time with the post, instead of making personal attacks, it would have been acceptable.

Moderators do not have the power to suspend people here. This was taken to the moderators forum and an administrator read the posts and decided his punishment. You would think once, maybe twice calling somone a name and being told that was not acceptable would have given Speed the message, obviously, it did not. That is why the suspension was so high.

The debate isn't the problem The personal attack is what caused the problem. Both posters defended their actions and explained their intent was not racist. Speed continued to call them racist.

Personally, I like a good heated debate. I have had several with Speed and we never called each other names. Personal attacks are not accepted here, they will NOT be allowed.

Bwatcher - I will suggest shorter suspensions in the future. I am sorry Speed is leaving and doesn't understand the personal attack is the issue, not the topic. 

Someone else may lock this thread, I won't. I completely defend the stance "Personal Attacks are NOT Acceptable". That is the part that appears to be getting over-looked here. That is too bad.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Honestly, I said this in regards to Speed, the first time he did it, ok, because those were opinions and it's good to have your own thoughts, and to share... but when he repeated them without letting the other 2 defend himself that was not cool with me. When he went on to bait them into saying something after they posted an explanation; that was not cool with me. Nobody can read their thoughts, they could have posted the most logically reason in the world, and we won't know if they are racists or what. What we do know is you were trying to stir the pot by throwing it at them... for how many times? Once again, 1 time is different.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>brad-z</b>!
> Ok, I just made one more post before this one, but this is my last one as well unless some apologies are made to you Speed, and to the rest of us. I just went to www.alexis.com or whatever it is, that site had been brought to my attention when a mod suggested we all go over there and post a good review.
> 
> Well, I just read those reviews and lo and behold, a bunch of moderators from this site posted glowing reviews. Only one that I recognized actually mentioned being a moderator in his review.
> ...


I just counted 3 mods posting their reviews over there; L4L wasn't a mod then. 2 guys didn't mention they were mods... out of 31 posts, it's not really that bad. Relax, it's not a big web site, you didn't even remember the correct url.

-Petey


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*My question is then*

DId he actually call them Racist, or did he say that the philosophical view they were taking was racist? Those are two different things my friend. As taken from one of my favorite movies "The Jerk", you gotta know the difference between "Sh*t" and "Shinola" to get through life, and recognizing some "Sh*t" and calling it that does not make you a criminal. Speed was right. Are you going to tell me that the post that he pointed out that those people just coincidentally picked all the white players off the team as being non pot smokers? Give me a break, Sabonis has said that Damon is his best freind on the team. They probably smoke doobies all the time. It probably helps with Sabonis old man pains that players experience deep into their career. If people don't want to be called racist, they should try not making racist comments. Then you won't be called a racist.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

I would like you to un-suspend Speed now so that he can respond to your claim that he called certain individuals racists repeatedly. I did not see these posts and I think it would be nice if he were allowed to defend himself against your accusations.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>brad-z</b>!
> Sorry to see you go Speed, but I am probably not far behind you. Some of the moderators on this site are awesome, but there seems to be far too many here that are morons. I need to quit spending time on the computer and go to the gym instead anyway, so maybe I will get banned for saying that.
> 
> I still can't believe you got banned for that. Maybe I missed something that you didn't mention, but it still seems silly.


I concur! But although many of the mods are antsy to use their elite VBulletin powers, it's what allows them to feel important in their lives, so it's definately okay for them to do what they did. 

Still, I'm sorry to see you go, Speed...


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

[No message]


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>brad-z</b>!
> Ok, I just made one more post before this one, but this is my last one as well unless some apologies are made to you Speed, and to the rest of us. I just went to www.alexis.com or whatever it is, that site had been brought to my attention when a mod suggested we all go over there and post a good review.
> 
> Well, I just read those reviews and lo and behold, a bunch of moderators from this site posted glowing reviews. Only one that I recognized actually mentioned being a moderator in his review.
> ...


I don't see the need to get your dander all up about that when it's an entirely different subject. Let's just deal with one issue at a time. 

First, moderators don't have any financial stake in the site. If they didn't think it was a good site, they wouldn't be working their butts off for it. Hence, I think they have every right to post a good review of it.

Second, Alexa was only brought to our attention because it was apparent that posters from other sites (in some cases, we suspect mods from other sites!) were intentionally slamming us. Maybe we were wrong in that conclusion, but I don't think so, and that's the one we reached. So, given that conclusion, should we sit around and let those underhanded *******s ride down our site?

Third, what does this have to do with Speed being suspended for calling people racists?



> I don't care about that website as anyone who can find the thread about it will see by reading my reply. However, if those mods from this site can't admit that what they did was at least a little sleazy, I have lost all respect for them.


Well, you're entitled to your opinion, but consider cutting us a bit of slack. If your competitors in some endeavor ran around concealing THEIR identities and then running you down, wouldn't you feel some need to respond?

Sleezy and underhanded would be going around and doing the same thing that was done to us to our competitors. We just tried to set the record straight with regard to our site.

That's nothing but my opinion on the issue, but I think it's the right one.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

He is not suspended.

The title below your name indicates whether someone is a suspended member, or a banned member.

He is a registered member, which means he is not suspended. He has been reinstated.

If he chooses to post elsewhere, than that's his perogative, of course.

I think Blazer Outsider explained it best. He didn't get suspended for his opinion or his views. He got suspended because he wouldn't give up after being told repeatedly to play nice.

On the issue of alexis.com, we were being railroaded with horrible reviews with awful allegations by members of RealGM.com and FanHome.com. Some of our members overreacted and posted glowing reviews in large numbers, but we can hardly be blamed for "coming to the defense" of our site after the petty rivalries created by members/owners of other websites.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tlong</b>!
> I would like you to un-suspend Speed now so that he can respond to your claim that he called certain individuals racists repeatedly. I did not see these posts and I think it would be nice if he were allowed to defend himself against your accusations.


Speed *IS* un-suspended. He made the first post in the thread!

And in that post, I think it's clear that he's calling STOMP and brewmaster racists.

_Well, so I guess racism is fine, but calling people on it isn't. True Blue Fan also seemed to think that if STOMP and brewmaster believed they weren't being racist, that that meant they weren't. Well, that's never true.... Racism is when you discriminate based on race. It doesn't necessarily mean that you HATE black people and I wasn't accusing STOMP or brewmaster of such hate. 
_

I don't know how much clearer he has to be. He's saying that, although he doesn't think they "HATE black people", he does think they're racists because he thinks they're making (negative) statements based on race (I say negative because you hardly ever hear folks complaining about positive racist statements!).

-----------------------------

OK, so let's take a step back and consider this for a minute. I'm a CM here, but I have, up to this point been a completely outside observer on this situation. I honestly do understand where Speed was coming from, and I think he had the start of a point. But, as with all kinds of touchy issues, it was taken too hard. Racism is certainly wrong, but comparing a guy (STOMP, brew) who made an off-hand remark that was open for interpretation to men who spent considerable chunks of their lives actively trying to prevent black folks from doing the same things white folks could do is over the line in my book. He's entitled to his opinion of course, and even entitled to say them here, but saying it, being told it's offensive, and then keeping up with it ain't cool.

I know what the response to that is gonna be. "Well, the other guys opinions were offensive to him (and racist)". OK, let's assume that's true. Given that Speed seems himself said that he doesn't think the other guys "HATE black people" or anything, a better approach (ESPECIALLY after being asked to stop calling them racists) might have been to discuss the issue (racial stereotypes) and the opinions of the posters he disagreed with without actually using offensive language and calling them racists.

I just think everyone would have gained in this situation by dropping the level of rhetoric. I know that ain't easy when subjects like race are involved, but it's the only possible way to move forward. Simply yelling at each other in terms that we know will be offensive and set off an emotional response won't get us anywhere.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tblazrdude</b>!
> I concur! But although many of the mods are antsy to use their elite VBulletin powers, it's what allows them to feel important in their lives, so it's definately okay for them to do what they did.
> 
> Still, I'm sorry to see you go, Speed...


I won't say all the mods are like that, I know alot of mods feel the same way as I do, and that I don't like to stop people posting their thoughts and their creative ways of thinking. That is what makes a board fun. I am a mod of a bunch of forums, and often I don't edit, but when I see something bad or may lead that way, I either post to "try to keep it clean", send a pm of some sort, perhaps the author will change it themselves or something, edits are often my last resort, which luckily I don't have to do as on 2nd thought posters know if what they put up was "cool" or not... Like I said, when he first posted it, to me it was nothing, I am sure it was nothing to the mods here too, but when he went on and on, hey that is just overboard.

Want to see the threads in question?

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?threadid=15871&perpage=15&pagenumber=2

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?threadid=15894&perpage=15&pagenumber=2

-Petey


----------



## brewmaster (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?threadid=15871&perpage=15&pagenumber=2
> 
> ...


I encourage everyone to go read these threads to remove any doubt at all, whether I'm a racist or not. I have had very severe accusations thrown my way by Speed, as that's just nonsense.

You'll see it the threads, but I just want to state again, the facts as I interpret them.

1) Speed started a thread that implied Sabonis smoked pot with Damon (nice mature topic, eh?).
2) In my zest to defend Sabonis, I mentioned Dudleys's name.
3) I have followed Dudley's career since he was a Blazer in '93. And I have multiple friends who are fellow diabetics and can vouch for Dudley's characters.
4) It was never meant to be a racist comment. And when I did a indepth explanation in the second thread as to why I used Dudley's name, Speed went off the deep end, and kept attacking and attacking and attacking me, as well as STOMP. It was uncalled for.

In conclusion, we were debating Sabonis smoking pot or not. And that fact that I mentioned Dudley (someone I know) and he happens to be white, is purely coincidence.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

This is all so silly. Originally I defended Brewmasters statement and said that he shouldn't have been branded a racist by Speed for saying that he didn't feel that feel that Sabonis and Dudley were stoners but the rest of the team he doesn't know about, because these were not JUST the two white guys on the team, but two long time Blazers who many fans have gotten to know over the years. Hey, maybe he does have racist views in forming his opinion, but the very real possibility existed that he formed his opinion based on something other then skin pigment. Then I was called a racist, again and again and again. Speed was warned to knock it off, he persisted, so the thread was closed. He then immediately opened another thread to again call us racist repeatedly. Brewmaster chimed in that he has close friends that know Dudley personally from attending his camp for diabetic kids, and I added my .02 chastising Speed for recklessly throwing out serious accusations based on nothing. Speed proceeded to call us racist repeatedly again, selectively using only parts of our quotes to make his point. It was very Vescey-esk IMO. Many other posters and mods posted after reading the threads, and I'm pretty sure no one agreed with Speed's interpretation of our posts. 5 days later, here he is to make the same putrid accusations, play the victim, and throw a hissy fit threatening to take his ball and go home. 

I applaud the mods for handling it the way they did, because I like talking about hoops and not digressing into gossipy mud-slinging for the sake of it. Speed hasn't been banned here and still posts regularly at the other site. 

STOMP


----------



## brad-z (Jan 2, 2003)

brewmaster....I never agreed with Speed that you were a racist. At least not from the post on a bulletin board. You might be, but you probably aren't. I really don't care unless you are running for office. 

I could understand how he could get that impression, yet I also believed he made huge leaps of logic and put a TON of words in your mouth. I also saw 3 posts of his deleted in a row, he obviously was in a huff when he posted them because there was a span of only a few minutes between them. I would like to know what those delted posts said. 

Hap or somebody else, I can't remember just now, asked Speed if he ever thought about what he typed before he typed it. Then a moderator chimed in with agreement. I agreed with that at the time too, but it was uncalled for from a moderator. That is the kind of thing that just eggs people on when they are angry.

Once again, I think Speed was wrong. I just don't think censoring someone when they have a legitimate viewpoint is correct. Calling someone a racist carries a lot of weight in society today, and maybe Speed should have used a different tone in his discussion. He just says what he feels at all times. 

What I am about to say is probably wayyyyy off base and not politically correct...but, I believe that Speed has mentioned that he is a homosexual in the past. If he is, then maybe we can understand why he is so upset when he sees what the thinks is racism. The gay and lesbian community has had to deal with a lot of hate in the recent past and maybe, just maybe that had something to do with it. 

I for one have a nasty habit of calling something gay when I don't like it. I don't know where it came from, probably high school. I do it all the time, but I truly in my heart don't care if people are gay.
ON clubsi.com, in SI vs All...it is common practice to call something gay or uber ghey or say that all VW owners are gay. 

That is another website I need to avoid, so hopefully I won't be posting here or there much any more. I need to go to the gym, so if you see me posting much other than what I am posting about this issue...call me a fatty and tell me to get to the gym..please!:dead: Before I have a stroke.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*My turn...........*

Speed said "Smart people ESPECIALLY smoke pot"

Thats racist............Im calling Speed a racist against Smart people. As one of them, I am outraged at this comment. I have never smoked pot and never will.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: My turn...........*



> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> Speed said "Smart people ESPECIALLY smoke pot"
> 
> Thats racist............Im calling Speed a racist against Smart people. As one of them, I am outraged at this comment. I have never smoked pot and never will.


Ah lets not get into the name calling.

-Petey


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Re: My turn...........*



> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> Ah lets not get into the name calling.
> ...


I was making my point. Do I honestly believe he is racist against smart people, if there's such a thinng? No. My point was to undermine his post, and point of view.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

I have read the threads now and have come to the conclusion that many of you over-reacted. Speed did say "How racist can you be?" in one post, but that is the only time he came close to calling someone a racist. The other times he was pointing out that the message in itself was racist. Although I think he was grossly over-reacting I can see how he could possibly arrive at those conclusions. I also think that other members of the board over-reacted to Speed's inferring that Sabas smokes pot. Who knows? Who cares? Speed is definitely "out there" with his posts, but he shouldn'b be suspended.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: My turn...........*



> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> ...........Im calling Speed a racist against Smart people. As one of them, I am outraged at this comment......


By what measure do you gauge your "smartness"? I'm of the opinion that I'm smarter than you, and I smoke*d* pot for 16 years.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

I'd just like to say that I believe that I am smarter than ABM and I dabbled in the KGB as well.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tlong</b>!
> I'd just like to say that I believe that I am smarter than ABM and I dabbled in the KGB as well.


 

You still have plenty on your hands with LakerJim3.


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

i smoke pot and im the smartest guy in the world - dont believe me? just ask me =]

ok , i agree we should be debating topics here , not berating other members but when many threads are started and include personal opinions , not just comments or jest, its hard not to get pissed at another user. i mean at FH i stopped posting cause i got extremely sick of having to endure RG's continual bashing of damon and i began to feel like i actually had to defend MYSELF cause I like the guy. itjust never stopped with the dissing on my posts and in the end it just got ultra tiresome and broken record extreme. I like the guy , and it was virtually impossible for me to do so there , so i gave up , and funnily enough in the end so did everyone else so u can say i was ahead of my time with being done with FH  . Its just negativity dudes, it annoys the hell outta me. cant say one good thing without some dude coming to rain on yer parade.


----------



## Tommyboy (Jan 3, 2003)

the answer to all this rhetoric is 
its time to grow up boys.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> I was making my point. Do I honestly believe he is racist against smart people, if there's such a thinng? No. My point was to undermine his post, and point of view.


To me it's looks like he just wants the attention. Sure he hasn't posted since his good bye, but he has been back to admire what his post has caused, and perhaps a response like this makes him feel better.



> Originally posted by <b>Tommyboy</b>!
> the answer to all this rhetoric is
> its time to grow up boys.


Yup, that is it. 

-Petey


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tommyboy</b>!
> the answer to all this rhetoric is
> its time to grow up boys.


agreed.

I'm sorry to see members getting pissed and leaving messages like this, but if that's how people fell, then that's how they feel. A lot of accusations were made until some of the mods stepped and gave the facts of this particular case. All I ask is that we stop with name calling and accusations. This is a freakin basketball discussion board. How about we take what we've learned here and move on?


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>naesdj</b>!
> 
> 
> agreed.
> ...


Now that Rasheed's gonna have a lot of time on his hands, he's decided to come join us.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> Now that Rasheed's gonna have a lot of time on his hands, he's decided to come join us.


Wooo the mods on the Blazers' forum will be busy with him aboard!

-Petey


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> 
> 
> Now that Rasheed's gonna have a lot of time on his hands, he's decided to come join us.



Well, what are you waiting for ABM, SIGN HIM UP!


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

Brad Z and Speed were arguably the most outspoken and confrontational Blazer posters and now they have both taken off. I don't like where this is going at all...

STuart


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> Wooo the mods on the Blazers' forum will be busy with him aboard!
> ...


He said, that's cool. They only levy 5 _game_ suspensions here.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>s a b a s 11</b>!
> Brad Z and Speed were arguably the most outspoken and confrontational Blazer posters and now they have both taken off. I don't like where this is going at all...
> 
> STuart


Both by their choice, Stuart. Keep that in mind. We suspend people here for bad behaivor, but they are always welcome back after a suspension.

Brad wasn't even suspended; he chose to go work out.   :grinning:


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>naesdj</b>!
> Well, what are you waiting for ABM, SIGN HIM UP!


This is pretty funny, actually. :laugh:

Seven games for cursing a ref? Sheesh, Rick Fox got only *six* for sucker-punching Doug Christie.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> He said, that's cool. They only levy 5 _game_ suspensions here.


5 days here; which would come out to about 4 games at max, if it were 2 sets of back to backs.

-Petey


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ron</b>!
> Both by their choice, Stuart. Keep that in mind. We suspend people here for bad behaivor, but they are always welcome back after a suspension.


I understand that Ron, and I am not blaming anyone in particular. But I also have to keep in mind that they left because they felt as if they were being treated unfairly, thats something I can definitely respect.

I am just a little uneasy about it is all...

STuart


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>s a b a s 11</b>!
> I understand that Ron, and I am not blaming anyone in particular. But I also have to keep in mind that they left because they felt as if they were being treated unfairly, thats something I can definitely respect.
> 
> I am just a little uneasy about it is all...
> ...


Read the links I posted in regards to Speed; it's not really fair toward those others; are they? With me, I treat those fairly, that do that to others. I had no part in editting his posts; and like I said, the first time I won't have, but he just keep going like that damn electric bunny!

-Petey


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Hmmmm.......

Okay, I think everyone has said their piece. This is an issue that has been roiling on the private forums for moderators and administrators as well.

I believe at this time, it is best to move on. Some people have stated that they want to leave, or go back to that other place  , or whatever.

However, some of our moderators and administrators have also said that there has been some special treatment on this board because I've bent over backwards to keep the Blazer fans here rather than go elsewhere. Our other heavy board, the Bulls board, really didn't get this kind of special treatment, and I do agree that that is not right.

I tried to laugh it off, and to move on, but I really can't do that anymore. Threads like this shouldn't be allowed; after all, these things really need to be done with private messaging.

Thanks for reading, and let's just talk basketball!


----------

